# Static Grass or Not?



## Dr Bob (Dec 31, 2013)

I am at the stage in building my shelf layout to begin scenery. Being out of the hobby for 25 years or more, I see many new things to make scenery more realistic. One thing is static grass. How many of you have used static grass? Do you like it? What did you use as an applicator as the commercial ones are expensive? 

Thanks.

Dr Bob


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Did you see this thead?

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?p=188572

It does not exactly answer your question, but it contains some other interesting options for grass.


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

or this one

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=24607&highlight=static+grass


----------



## Dr Bob (Dec 31, 2013)

I did not see them, but I have checked into the " build your own" applicators. I am just considering if static grass looks that much better to spend the time or money to do it. Opinions?

There are lots of great looking layouts shown on this site that don't appear to have it so I thought I would ask.

Dr Bob


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

I have maybe two square feet of static grass on my layout, cheap chinese applicator, came with one small 100g baggie... it looks okay, stands up the way it's supposed to, that was all the flat low area that I had, rest was sloped or rocky or trees , so it didn't get grass


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I like the way it looks, but it is very fragile, so if there's any handling of that area, it'll knock it down some. I used the commercial applicator that a club member brought.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I like the way it looks, but it is very fragile, so if there's any handling of that area, it'll knock it down some.


So that means that static grass should be the very last thing you I do to my layout -- except to plant the trees which would get in the way of the applicator.

That means that at the speed that I am going, I never will have to worry about adding static grass to my layout.

On the other hand, I am modeling the eastern mountains, where undisturbed grasslands gradually change over to forests -- which means that by the time I get around to adding grass, all of my "grass" areas will have turned into forests...


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I have two young kids that run their own trains by themselves. Needless to say I have to patch the normal type of ground cover every once in a while. The static grass is fragile and will not hold up if handled.


----------

